# Cleanouts in a forced main



## duckbill (Sep 27, 2013)

Are cleanouts required in a forced main?  IPC 2009, Section 708.3.2, does not give an exception for forced mains.


----------



## north star (Sep 27, 2013)

*= = =*

duckbill,

Typically, clean outs are not installed in force main piping, because

they are under pressure.......If you install one / some,  ...how will

you ensure that the clean outs themselves will [ always ] be able to

be pressure sealed ?.......Also, recommend that you contact the AHJ

and get their input  [ assuming that you are NOT the AHJ  ].



*& * & * &*


----------



## duckbill (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks north star.

The force main is 4" pvc, 1,900 lineal feet and rises about 26' with several level areas and "dips" in the design.  I have reservations about the dips collecting solids.  Since the IPC did not exclude force mains from cleanouts, I posed the question here to find out what others are doing.


----------



## Dbronson (Sep 28, 2013)

duckbill:

I'd use the Ten States Standards for Wastewater.  It's the main code for sewer design in the US.  Available here: Great Lakes - Upper Mississippi River Board.  Believe it or not it's free. Pennsylvania is a member of the board that publishes the Standard.  They recommend cleanouts at low points and air release valves at high points.  I'm not aware that anyone makes a pig that can clean out a 1,900 ft run of sewer.

Regards,

DB


----------

